# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  (شارع الجامعة ) في اربد

## الولهان

عندما تتمشى وسط شارع شفيق ارشيدات (شارع الجامعة) تشعر وكأنك في سيليكون فالي (كاليفورنيا) أو في شركة حاسوب كبيرة. إذ دخل هذا المعلم التأريخ عندما أدرج ضمن موسوعة غينيس كأكثر الشوارع ازدحاما بمقاهي الانترنت في العالم. 

بعد مرور سنة واحدة على إدخال خدمة الانترنت إلى الأردن في العام 1995، لم يكن هذا الشارع يضم أكثر من أربعة مقاهي إنترنت. أما اليوم، فتنتشر بين جنباته ما يزيد عن 150 مقهى يرتادها في المتوسط 120 شخصاً يومياً.

يشير مسح أجرته جامعة اليرموك إلى أن أكثر من نصف طلاب جامعات وكليات الشمال، الذي يقدر عددهم بـ 80 ألف، يرتادون مقاهي الإنترنت إلى "درجة الإدمان".

يمثل هذا الشارع ظاهرة فريدة تعكس تطور قطاع تقنية المعلومات.

واكتسب شارع شفيق إرشيدات هذا الزخم بسبب قربه من ثانية أعرق الجامعات الأردنية والتي تستقطب آلاف الطلبة العرب والأجانب فضلا عن أردنيين من سائر أرجاء المملكة. توفر مقاهي هذا الشارع وسيلة اتصال سهلة وآمنة وقليلة التكلفة، إذ يمثل الطلبة أغلبية روادها. 

بداية الشارع

ظل هذا الشارع عاديًا في هذه المدينة الريفية إلى حين إنشاء جامعة اليرموك على حدوده، وهو ما جعل منه شارعًا ذا سمعة خاصة. فبعد أن كثرت فيه المطاعم ومحلات الأزياء اجتاحته موجة لم تكن في خلد الكثيرين، تلك الموجة التي تماشت مع الرغبة الأردنية وعلى أعلى المستويات في ضرورة مواكبة التطور التقني في عالم الاتصالات.

يبقى لهذا الشارع، شارع مقاهي الإنترنت، نوع من الفرادة في مدينة كانت حتى البارحة قرية كبيرة يغفو أهلها في أول الليل. إنها رياح العولمة لا ريب التي أيقظت النائمين وأطالت الليل الإلكتروني للحالمين.

ويحد شارع شفيق أرشيدات من جانب سلسلة من المحلات والحانات ومن بينها مقاهي الانترنت ومن الجانب الآخر جامعة اليرموك ثاني أكبر جامعة في المملكة بعد الجامعة الأردنية في عمان. ويشكل طلبة وطالبات الجامعة الغالبية العظمى من رواد هذه المقاهي. 

ورغم ان الشارع خارج الحرم الجامعي إلا ان الطلبة والطالبات هم الغالبية العظمى من رواد هذه المقاهي، علماً بأن معظم طلبة "اليرموك" البالغ عددهم 19 الفاً ليسوا من اربد أصلا، وبالتالي تعتبر مقاهي الانترنت الوسيلة الأساسية لقضاء أوقات الفراغ في المدينة التي يغلب عليها قليلاً الطابع الريفي. 

إن الزائر لهذا الشارع، لا يمكنه إلا أن يتوقف فيه، ويعرب عن دهشته جراء ازدحام مقاهي الانترنت الذي يبلغ عدد المقاهي فيه حوالي ال 160

وإذا ما تمت المقارنة بين طول الشارع وعدد مقاهي الانترنت التي يضمها فان المشاهد يجد أن شيئاً غريباً ومميزاً يمكن تسجيله على انه الآن إحدى غرائب العالم. 

وكانت وسائل الإعلام العربية والغربية قد أعربت عن إعجابها بهذا الشارع، خصوصاً وان شارعاً دخل في موسوعة جينتس.

----------


## دموع الورد

شكرا على المعلومات  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكوووور يا صديقي على المعلومات الحلوة

----------


## الولهان

شكرا 

معاذ 

او 

دموع الورد على هتشجيع
 :SnipeR (84):

----------


## ajluni top

حلو شارع الجامعه كثير بحب اتمشى فيه

مشكور

----------


## sa7am

بيستاهل هالشارع الثقافي
كما يستاهل صاحب الموضوع الشكر

----------


## الولهان

> بيستاهل هالشارع الثقافي
> كما يستاهل صاحب الموضوع الشكر


مشكور كله من زوقك :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Paradise

شكرا يا ولهان على الموضوع الجميل

----------


## معاذ ملحم

موضوعك حلووو يا الولهان 

يسلموووووو

----------


## الولهان

> شكرا يا ولهان على الموضوع الجميل


*العفو 


ممكن اوخذ 


توقيعك*

----------


## The Gentle Man

موضوع جميل
وان شاء الله ما يصير عنا شارع زي العالم والناس خالي من المطبات

----------


## الولهان

> موضوع جميل
> وان شاء الله ما يصير عنا شارع زي العالم والناس خالي من المطبات


يسمع من 

ثمك ربنا

----------


## الولهان

:Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

:Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شارع الجامعه شارع اله سمعته ومشكور ولهان على الموضوع المميز زيك

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
عبدالله بدنا صور جديدة لإربد

انت ملاحظ انو المدينة على النت كل صورها قديمة!!

كمان هلأ فيه ربيع شو رأيك بتشكيلة صور جديدة ؟؟؟
[/align]*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> [align=center]
> *عبدالله بدنا صور جديدة لإربد*
> 
> *انت ملاحظ انو المدينة على النت كل صورها قديمة!!*
> 
> *كمان هلأ فيه ربيع شو رأيك بتشكيلة صور جديدة ؟؟؟*
> [/align]


 
من عيوني بس انتا امر وانا جاهز

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> من عيوني بس انتا امر وانا جاهز


 

*يا زلمة شو أأمر وما أأمر ..*

*يعني بدنا يمسك كل واحد موبايله او كميرته ويصور اي منظر في اربد*

*على الأقل لما تبحث على الجوجل تشوف اشي جديد..*

*المدينة كتير تغيرت هلأ بس على النت متل ما هي قبل 10 سنين!!*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

نو صح كلامك ان شاء الله خير ترقبو جديدينا من هذا الموضوع المميز صور لمدينتا الغاليه إربد عروس الشمال 2010

----------


## ابو عوده

يسلموووووو

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الله يسلمك  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يسلمو ولهان على الموضوع المميز

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):

----------

